# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  EMO-25 real examples?

## cipher0

Hello. Is there a picture or better yet a video of a finished real print from clay? All I've seen an example spherical shape.
I'd like to see something real, after heating. I can't tell how good the resolution now is.

----------


## Davo

cipher0,

I am not aware of any clay items that have been fired. That identifies a serious gap, and I will bring this up to the team.

We normally print clays in 500-600 micron layer heights (due to the thickness of the material) through a 1mm nozzle.

-Davo

----------


## cipher0

That would be nice. This feature might be the only reason for me to choose your 3d printer over others so I'd need to see some real results.

----------


## Davo

I understand. The team agrees that we need to do this.

Thanks!

----------


## garbage

Are there any positive news about the first pottery projects? Did you managed to win the first prize in your community pottery society? :-)

----------

